# Manege and planning



## custard (16 May 2008)

Am lucky to have an area big enough for a 20x40 without too much earth moving I should think.  several local people have used all sorts of materials to lay a surface just on top of the ground ie using railway sleepers, hardcore, sand etc and reckon theyve got round the planning as the surface could just be scraped away if need be.  I know it's a potential minefield but has anyone tried this themselves?


----------



## ajn1610 (16 May 2008)

We asked at the planning office if we needed permission but were told not. Subsequently have been told that yes we do need it but it's been up for 8 years now so too late teehee!


----------



## jamid1 (16 May 2008)

I would've thought you would need planning permission. I had to apply for permission for an outdoor manege. Subsequently realised that the flood lights weren't shown on the plans so submitted a further application to be told that it was unlikely it would be passed!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So then withdrew the application and submitted plans for an indoor riding arena with integral stables...got the planning permission and building warrant with no problem......work starts next week and I am so excited


----------



## Selkie (16 May 2008)

Scotland so may be different but we've been told that we only need planning permission if the banks are higher than the fence stabs.  Which reminds me I must phone the contractor again as he said May once the ground had dried out


----------



## PeterNatt (16 May 2008)

Yes you do need planning permission for a menage.

Best to apply for Menage first and then for floodlights.


----------



## custard (16 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes you do need planning permission for a menage. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I know that but most are dug out of the ground with drainage set into the bottom, I'm on about something just built up from the surface, possibly using the ground reinforcement 'mesh' as the base?


----------



## kerilli (16 May 2008)

well, according to 3 sets of planning officers now, you definitely need permission, even if no fences etc etc, because it is a "change of use of the land". having said which, i got permission, people up the road didn't bother, just put one in. *sigh*
mine was built up from ground level, still needed planning permission.
the trouble is, if someone objects and the planners decide to be awkward, and you apply retrospectively and it's refused, they can demand that it is completely removed. wasn't a risk i was prepared to take. also, if you're planning on moving any time in the next 5-10 years, any building works undertaken need planning permissions etc.


----------



## jamid1 (16 May 2008)

To be on the safe side I'd apply for planning permission. The fees aren't too expensive for an outdoor manege, a couple of hundred if I remember rightly although this varies depending on the area you are in. And the plans shouldn't be too much as its only a set of plans for planning permission you require (these are a lot simplier than those for building warrant). It would be a lot cheaper and easier to do it now than retrospectively.
I personally object to people who do developments without applying for the necessary permission. For my indoor riding arena and stables I had to pay almost £5000 for building warrant and planning fees even though its for personal use only 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but at least I know everything has been done properly and I'll have no problems further down the line.


----------



## custard (16 May 2008)

How is yours constructed kerrilli and what did it cost if I can be cheeky, pm me if you like!


----------



## LCobby (16 May 2008)

Even if all built on top , it is change of use, change of appearance and surface.
You need proper drainage too, so that all has to be covered in the plans.
As the most basic will cost a five figure sum, not worth having to have it all removed at great expense.


----------



## catembi (17 May 2008)

I had a cushionride installed in December 2007.  I visited the planners &amp; they said we did def need planning perm even tho it was being built on top, altho apparently this varies from authority to authority.  I think it cost around £250, plus around £45 to buy the maps.  You need 6 copies each of a map of the land on 2 different scales - I got mine from somewhere I found on google.

Mine was built on top, but has still got the proper drainage, membrane etc.  It isn't fenced.  It cost £11,600 &amp; so far I'm pleased with it.

I was told that it was extremely unlikely that I'd get planning for floodlights so I've got 2 mobile site lights &amp; a long extension lead.  It's not ideal but it's only for winter &amp; I can see what I'm doing.  (NB the bulbs are fragile so if using site lights in the wind, tie them to the fence with baler twine to stop them falling over.)


----------



## allijudd (17 May 2008)

we have nearly finished ours...just need to pay for the surface...(just to make you jealous its a 60 x 40)...we have had to take one side down by 4ft and bring the other side up by 8ft...

we arent using any drainage however...we have put in so much shillit ontop of bedrock that even in the rain we are having now it is draining away........

Our school so far had cost approx £2000....(surface cost!!)


----------



## miller (19 May 2008)

Ours has no drainage either - most of the manufactureres when we built (2 yrs ago) said unless ground is atrocious they don't bother but build up and allow the stones/base layers to do the draining - we've never yet had a puddle on it.

Def needed PP for ours (very close to Kerilli and again someone nr me put on in without on the roadside and council were not too happy!)


----------



## gbgroundworks (21 November 2008)

in all the manéges we build we get planing permission and would advice not to skimp on drainage and the porus drianage layer beneth your sand and rubber surface. otherwise you will end up with pooling of water, a heavy surface and frozen in winter. unless your very lucky and live on free draining land then its going to be a future problem that might mean you have to sacrifice your surface to fix at a later date.

http://www.gbgroundworks.com/images/advert_equestrian_600.jpg

giles


----------



## misspotts (1 February 2009)

What are you using for the drainage layer?  Has anyone used road planings?  I am at the planning stage and I want to get it right first time.


----------

